# Do you have a REALLY old car that you can fix yourself?



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm sick and tired of cars that need computers to diagnose them and $$$$$$ to fix them. I want a old truck that we can fix ourselves. Is this even feasible anymore? What would you recommend? We don't need it for long distance travel, I just want something that can be fixed by the owner.....

I'm a woman and I don't know anything about fixing trucks , but my hubs does and I'm trying to convince him it would be economically a good idea.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I had a 1970 3/4-ton Chevy with a 350 V-8, 2WD with no A/C. The pickup bed was made with 2" wood planks....from the factory! This truck was the easiest vehicle in the world to work on. It had only one fan belt (and not the serpentine kind either). 

Everything in that truck was accessible. I could crawl right into the engine compartment. If I dropped a tool or nut, if fell straight thru to the ground. For instance, to swap out the water pump all I had to do was remove the one belt and four bolts....that's an example of how easy it was to work on. 

GM 350 (5.7L) parts are widely available at parts stores and junk yards. Some of the cheapest parts around.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any ford or chevy truck from 70 to about 76 were as easy to work on as you'll ever find.
My personal favorite is the 79 ford f-150 4x4,with the 300-6 motor.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The last vehicle I could work on easily was a 1967 Plymouth Sports Fury, when you opened the hood, the engine was there -- nothing else, nothing in the way, just a nice 318 Mopar engine that lasted me well over 200,000 miles before I sold it to a neighbor kid as his first car. I did all the work on that car. Later vehicles got more and more stuff on them, til you open the hood and don;t even see the engine -- I do nothing on my vehicles now -- don't even change the oil; for the $20 or so the quickie lube place charges, its just not worth this old man crawling underneath it.


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

1975 or older (pre-emissions). Naturally aspirated (carburator). Non-electronic ignition (Points & condenser). In-line 6 cylinder (everything is very accessible, lots of working room). No air conditioner. Manual transmission. 

Hey! I just described My '70 Chevy 3/4 ton 4-speed with a 292. I love that old pickup. There isn't anything on it I can't fix myself.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I have an '88 Chevy pickup, and while it does have computers, I still know how to work on it. Reading the computer codes is dog simple, with just a paper clip and a reference manual. Of course, I now live up in the snow belt, so unfortunately, the old girl is definitely starting to show her age as her bed is about to rust off. While I can probably replace he bed without any problems, finding a bed in good shape is another issue entirely.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

We are looking for same thing- need 4x4, though. Keep suggestions coming! TWO, have you seen anything around like that in your area? We are in NE WA, too. PM me if you see something for sale, please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

I keep an early 80's Chevrolet truck with a straight 6 engine. The straight 6 is really accessible for repair. The only thing electronic is the radio!! I see them in the local papers as low as $500 from time to time. I recently bought one for $500, 81 chev truck with a 305 V8. I had to put in a transmission mount($7) replace the positive battery cable($12) replace the fuel pump ($19) new valve cover gaskets($14?). About 4 hours time, changed oil too. It runs like a top now, I filled it completely with gas and after 200 miles I'll refill it and check my mileage based on my own driving parameters. It'll take me over a month to drive 200 miles, and this time of year there may be some evaporation. It probably will use more gas than the 260cid straight 6, but on the other hand it's more powerful. Still, a guy up the road has the hots for it, and he's very likely to own it pretty soon. He offered me 800 so far, 150 more and we're in business.


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

Any ford or chevy truck from 70 to about 76 were as easy to work on as you'll ever find.
My personal favorite is the 79 ford f-150 4x4,with the 300-6 motor.
__________________
Hey I have one of those it is semi retired now but still runs so easy to work on and pulls like a tractor


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a 1967 w/ a camper shell V-8 352 c.i. and 4 speed manual transmission and a 1969 Ford F-100 1/2 ton V-8 360 c.i. engine and auto transmission 2WD pickup trucks. With Ford pickups 1967 to 1972 - parts are interchangable for those years... 

As Cabin Fever said they have 1 fan belt, 1 vacuum line, points and condenser ignition, and if they wont start - I can get them running. I could have a picnic lunch under the hood, since there is soooo much room even with a V-8 engine. No need to jack up the vehicles, to work under them/ plenty of room for little ol' me to crawl under them!! They both have 200,000 miles and still are driven every day. Plus parts are cheaper for them, than comparable parts for an import vehicle!!

My 1986 GMC S-15 Jimmy 4X4 small SUV, is my urban scout vehicle. It draws blood everytime that I work on it (tight engine compartment) with an electronnic ignition and fuel injection and a zillion vacuum lines and several fan belts. But I can still work on it, and can do at least 80% of the work on it..

It helps if you have a Chiltons or Clymers shop book for the vehicle!!!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

oldmanriver said:


> Any ford or chevy truck from 70 to about 76 were as easy to work on as you'll ever find.
> My personal favorite is the 79 ford f-150 4x4,with the 300-6 motor.
> __________________
> Hey I have one of those it is semi retired now but still runs so easy to work on and pulls like a tractor


You bet.The 300 was the best motor ford ever made.It produced more ft pounds of torque than the 302 and was easier to work on because it was inline.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

addwhat about an F250 4x4? Says it runs, needs engine work, for $500. What questions should I ask? Body looks good. 1973


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

It doesn't have to be really old to fix it yourself. 
I've got a couple honda civics that are pretty easy to work on(89 and 91). There is a computer, but instead of needing a reader it goes by flashing light codes. A car manual has the codes so anybody can read them. They aren't so much fun for folks with larger hands, as there isn't a whole lot of room in the engine area. There's only one belt for the alternator, unless you have air conditioning( I removed mine). My other vehicle is a 97 dodge ram, I've worked on that too just not extensively, , , yet. 
Yes you can save money by working on your own car or truck. Being a woman is no reason to not know how to fix your own vehicle.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

InHisName said:


> addwhat about an F250 4x4? Says it runs, needs engine work, for $500. What questions should I ask? Body looks good. 1973



What kind of engine repair?? Plus what kind of engine?? That could be a whole new cans of worms there....

Does it need work on the heads (intake/ exhaust valves), a new carberator, ignition work, a main bearing, is it gonna throw a conecting rod, needs a water pump, timing chain and gears?? Is it burning oil from loose sloppy worn out piston rings, bad bearings/ seals, or bad gaskets? Pin him down, on the engine problem!!!!!! 

Plus with an older 4X4- what about the drive line (universal joints/ does it have a split drive line with carrier bearing and 3 universal joints), how is the transfer case, the front hubs? Ball joints and tie-rods? Brakes and brake lines/ the brake individual wheel and master cylinders, and brake shoes/ drums? Rear end gears/ does the 90W gear lube in the differential have metal shavings in it? Is the radiator getting ready to leak, or are the water cooling hoses in good shape? Does it have power everything on it/ brakes, windows, steering, etc..?

Spend some bucks and have a "real" mechanic look at the vehicle and write up what is wrong!! A $500.00 dollar 4X4 could cost you a couple of thousand dollars to get repaired and road worthy!! 

I got my 1986 GMC for $500.00 from a college kid, and have put almost $1,500.00 more (not including tires) into it so far, over four years in rebuilding systems, and swapping out the original 2.8L V-6 engine when the old one threw a connecting rod!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

After watching my Dad tear down, rebuild, cutomize, and make race cars out of 1957 and 1956 Chevy BelAir's - that's got to be my version of a basic car. It's another one you can open the hood and see around the engine. There was not a small city of extra stuff crammed in.

Angie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have a 1951 Ford P/U. The only drawback is that it's a 6 volt instead of 12 volt, but so far that's not a problem. It ran when we parked it in the barn about 15 years ago. I want to get it out and have the seats recovered, new glass in the windows, and repair the bed. The bed was wood and is rotted out pretty bad.

My ex DIL just gave me a 65 Ford P/U with a blown motor. She said it'll take $250 for the parts to fix it. I'm hoping DS will fix it in exchange for me letting him drive it. He's a real good mechanic. 

I intend to latch on to every old vehicle I come across. Around here people sometimes pay you to drag them away.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I'd love to have a 70's model truck , But , none of those models with either a 460 , 454 or a hemi is qualified to pull my 16,000 pound fiver ! So , I acquired a 2003 Ck 3500 with a 8.1 gas with the Allison trany , for 1\4 the origional 48k window price . It isn't simple , but it sure can pull , and I can put air in the tires and change the Earl , lol . , fordy:lookout:


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

InHisName said:


> addwhat about an F250 4x4? Says it runs, needs engine work, for $500. What questions should I ask? Body looks good. 1973


With old fords you wanna steer clear of the 360,390 and 400m engines I know 73 waspre 400m but just letting you know.Both the 360 and 390 will burn gas faster than you can buy it,I had a 390 with auto tranny that got around 8 miles a gallon.I've got a 351W now that only gets around 10 but it's a way better engine.If it's got the 351C in it i'd snap it up regardless,all the ford motorhead guys love that motor,if the truck is to bad pull the motor to sell you'll get almost your money back even if it has problems.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Heh, I got nothing but old cars. Too many actually. Currently I drive a 1963 Rambler Classic to work everyday with an inline six and a three speed on the column. The body is in great shape and I only paid 500 bucks for it. Very easy to work on but some of the parts can be a little pricey.










I also have 1980 AMC AMX which is very simple to work on as well. Just as simple as the old 63 Rambler. I got this car before I got my driver's license. It needs a bit of work now but I am hoping to fix it up this winter. I paid a whopping 200 bucks for it nearly ten years ago. I think it has about 233,000 miles.










And then there is the mighty 77 Ford F-100. It is the easiest and the cheapest vehicle to repair I have ever had. Almost all the parts cost less than GM or Chrysler. It has the indestructible 300 six and with over 260,000 miles on the clock it still gets 23 mpg with a three speed on the column. The transmission went out last fall so sometime so now I got another one to replace it. I have had this gem since 2002 and paid about 300 bucks for it. In my opinion you can't go wrong with a 73-79 era Ford truck with a 300 six. Any one can work on this thing.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I see a lot of recommendations for those early 70s ford 100s and I agree it is a great truck. Finding one around here is like looking for hens teeth though.

As to the Ford, what kind of performance as a BOV does it have? Anyone got any ideas?

My favorite car ever was my 64 chevy impala. I did all the work on it myself as a teenager who raced constantly. (Oh, yes..pink slips ) Not a good BOV and long gone now. I'm actively looking for a new BOV aside from my 08 suv. Thinking about an old jeep? Anyone got any opinions on that?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We wouldn't be without our "Oldtimers"...Okay I take that back...I wouldn't be without ~lol~ 
We have a 1970 3/4 ton, a 1978 1 ton (both Chevs) and my baby a 1970 Pontiac Firebird....and some UGLY dodge thing from the eighties.
Like you all say..Open the hood and you know what you got and there's room to set up camp while working under the hood. 
It used to be that my husband loved working on the vehicles, then he got himself a new truck and now it's like pulling teeth to get him under the hood of the Oldtimers, so I'm doing it now. My only BEEF is that the parts are NEVER in stock, they have to be ordered and so there I sit all stoked to get under the hood but no parts. (and half the time the dudes order the wrong parts especially for the Firebird. THEY ORDER CAMARO PARTS!!! They ARE NOT the same!!!! Chevy 350 versus Pontiac wide block 350 DUH!!!) Okay I have two beefs...~lol~...


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the great suggestions everyone. I love that pic with the plow behind the car!

And as to the comment:  Being a woman is no reason to not know how to fix your own vehicle.
__________________

I don't know if your being snarky or not, but guess what, I DON'T WANT to learn how to fix cars!  I have expertise in the area of nutrition and herbs, do you? If your physical body needs a "tune up" and some "tweeking" to get it running better......are you an expert at knowing what to do? I have over 150 herbs books, professional schooling and about 300 remedies at my disposal.
I'm very happy with my knowledge base, not wishing at all that I had studied mechanics. And I'm very happy I married a man who does like to tinker and fix things, so I don't have to!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is a photo of my 1966 Mercury 100 pickup

It has the twin I beam suspension so it make for a better daily driver than the straight axle trucks Ford built till 65.

A 240 inline six with a three speed manual column shift and the famous Ford 9 inch differential makes for a tough fairly fuel efficient simple old truck.

I have a pair of parts trucks so I do not have to go far to get parts. But she seldom needs attention. 

Just in case anybody is wondering Ford sold trucks in Canada under the Ford and Mercury badgeing untill 1968.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

postroad said:


> Here is a photo of my 1966 Mercury 100 pickup
> 
> It has the twin I beam suspension so it make for a better daily driver than the straight axle trucks Ford built till 65.
> 
> ...


My grandpa had that same truck when I was a kid,he got it from my great uncle in quebec.We used it for firewood for years,it's still out behind my uncles gravel pit,but her running days are over.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Personally I would recommend old Stovebolts, i.e. Chevrolets.

The older Chevys ran the same block design for years meaning many engine swaps would work. Bell housings and transmissions would also swap but you generally needed to keep your flywheel and starter as a matched set.

The old single throat carbs had such large venturi that you could probably suck a Â¼ bolt through without plugging up the carb. lol.

Not really any others that match the parts swapping abilities of the old Chevies. Extremely simple to work on. 

Mine is a 1949 Chevrolet 3600 model, a one ton with grainbed. Rides a little rough, drives a little hard, but is nearly bulletproof.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

ChristyACB said:


> I see a lot of recommendations for those early 70s ford 100s and I agree it is a great truck. Finding one around here is like looking for hens teeth though.
> 
> As to the Ford, what kind of performance as a BOV does it have? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> My favorite car ever was my 64 chevy impala. I did all the work on it myself as a teenager who raced constantly. (Oh, yes..pink slips ) Not a good BOV and long gone now. I'm actively looking for a new BOV aside from my 08 suv. Thinking about an old jeep? Anyone got any opinions on that?


Even up here in the rust belt finding an old 73-79 Ford is pretty easy. I am sure a quick check on Craigslist will net you a few prospects  The 300 six has plenty of torque but they aren't very fast. I took mine on the interstate last fall just to remind myself why you never see old beater farm trucks on there. It made the 3 hour trip just fine but the motor was howling at 75 mph and my gas mileage dropped way down from the usual 20 mpg + at 55 mph to 17 mpg. Mine has manual brakes and steering which suits me fine, less to break. Not so sure I would be a fan of no power steering on a 4x4. My perfect truck would be a 77 F-100 4x4 with a 300 six and a 4 speed.

I have had a couple Jeeps and a friend of mine has had more than a few. If it was me I would get a 70s era Jeep Cherokee two door with a 258 and four speed. I almost bought a 75 Cherokee for 50 bucks a few years ago. Should have gotten it because they are mighty hard to find now. The cool factor of having a convertible top and being small enough to weasel though the woods wouldn't be enough to make me want to get a Jeep CJ for a BOV. Too short to tow much, tippy (esp. the CJ-5), and the gas mileage is pretty lack luster for the size of the vehicle (about 15 mpg). A Cherokee would be more secure, be able to carry more, and get at least the same mileage as a CJ if not better. I would stay away from Jeeps from the 80s, way too much emissions nonsense and they are very finicky when the emissions equipment doesn't work quite right. I have de-emissioned a few old Jeeps and Eagles (which use the same motor). Not sure if that is legal where your from.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Homesteadwi5 said:


> My grandpa had that same truck when I was a kid,he got it from my great uncle in quebec.We used it for firewood for years,it's still out behind my uncles gravel pit,but her running days are over.


I make regular use of my 66 but for the heavy loads like firewood and hay I have a 1970 F350 that has been in the family since new.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Post road, I love that 66!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

lorian said:


> Post road, I love that 66!


That makes two of us.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

The photo of the red F 350 brings back memories of the older Ford pickups that had the gas tank behind the seat in the cab. I had a 1970 Ford F100 that I drove for years and was very easy to work on.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These are some really NICE vehicles being mentioned here, and I love the photos of the trucks. Those look as if they mean business, and not just for show for folks in the 'city'.

Angie


----------



## Eagle_and_hawk (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not sure if you are wanting a car or specifically at truck. If you are thinking about a vehicle to get you around, it's a hard to beat a Jeep Wrangler. 4-wheel drive, simple to fix and new parts are very abundant & cheap compared to most other vehicles out there. In 1997, they relesed the TJ model which was a little more complicated with electronics & such, but the old CJ's are basic by design.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've got a '65 Ford Fairlane with a 289 and automatic, just about as basic and trouble free as you can be.
Also for simple, I have a 76 GMC Heavy Half with a 455 Olds motor and a '79 Plymouth Arrow Pickup, an 89 F150, an 89 Silverado and some newer stuff that I don't work on.
I used to have a 70 GMC with a 307 and Powerglide, and I'd love to have another of those.
Best pickup I ever owned.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, found a 77 F100 4x4 with 351 for $1000 new Goodrich tires- runs great- 3/4 ton- what about that?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

InHisName said:


> OK, found a 77 F100 4x4 with 351 for $1000 new Goodrich tires- runs great- 3/4 ton- what about that?


..............An F100 , is a 1/2 ton truck , F250 is a 3/4 ton , F350 is a 1 ton !
..............The 351 is a decent engine , fuel milage will be  , check it very carefully , put the front on jacks and let the engine idle , turn the steering wheel lock to lock while someone watches all suspension components as you turn the steering wheel . Ball joints , drag links , etc . are Not cheap to replace . Does the steering wheel turn so much before the truck actually changes lanes , is the front end Loose . Become an educated consumer and it'll save you money . , fordy


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Personally I would recommend old Stovebolts, i.e. Chevrolets.
> 
> The older Chevys ran the same block design for years meaning many engine swaps would work. Bell housings and transmissions would also swap but you generally needed to keep your flywheel and starter as a matched set.
> 
> ...


I had a 3/4 ton 51 GMC for a while. Very easy to work on but some of the prices of parts were a little high and I didn't care for the huck brake setup. Thing ran like a top though. I had a lot of fun putting around at 40 mph all though the county forest with it 




























A few of my favorite pictures of the old beast :baby04:


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

InHisName said:


> OK, found a 77 F100 4x4 with 351 for $1000 new Goodrich tires- runs great- 3/4 ton- what about that?


That'd be ok,it had the 351W not the 351m thats the biggest plus.The f150's in 77 had the 351m,they were a sh*tty motor for the most part.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We have old Jeep CJs: A 7 and a Scrambler (CJ8).

They are the easiest things to work on, there's good parts support, and if you can't find a part, you can fab one fairly easily, or make a part from a different vehicle fit.

AMC did a good job when it had the Jeep. Wish they still had it, as what Chrysler has done with it is a pathetic joke.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Awwwww dang.

When I was 15, Dad told me I could have his old 79 GMC K2500 if I wanted to fix it up. Started saving my money up for parts, didn't hardly need a thing, mostly body work.

Two weeks before I turned 16, one of his buddies offered him $1000 for it for a plow truck and it was gone.

I miss that truck.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DaleK said:


> Awwwww dang.
> 
> When I was 15, Dad told me I could have his old 79 GMC K2500 if I wanted to fix it up. Started saving my money up for parts, didn't hardly need a thing, mostly body work.
> 
> ...


Aw, Dude, that is so wrong in so many ways! I am very sorry that happened.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

My car probably isn't the easiest to work on. It's a '97 Saturn SC2. I love this car. It's been totaled by a hailstorm, driven through a flood, put over some rough terrain a few times, and it's still getting 32 mpg on a regular basis. And as beat up as the car is, I still have people wanting to buy it. We have a good friend that's also our vehicle mechanic. He claims the car is one of the easier to work on and service. The original engine and it has almost 200000 miles on it. When it was 90000 and had come out of warranty, the dealership told me that the transmission had to be replaced. I said no. I'm still driving it without that replacement. I like that this old car can still do 0 to 60 before I get to the top of the hill.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

mine is a 73 chevy 3/4 ton 4X4, it never had a plow on til last year. I have done all tyhe work on it from Nov 1972 til now, original eng with new timming gears and chain, 169,788 miles, 2 new clutchs.I have put 2 bodies on it and now have a wooden bed on it. replaces the front fenders once and the drivers door.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I love my '79 GMC heavy 3/4 ton pick up. We ripped all the smog stuff off and she could drive up the side of a house if she could get traction! It does have electronic ignition, but I know how to change that out if I need or want to. My dad was a certified mechanic and we raced cars for fun, so I learned how to work on everything. We'll never have anything newer than DH's '85 Jeep CJ7 which is really easy to work on too.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Pony said:


> We have old Jeep CJs: A 7 and a Scrambler (CJ8).
> 
> They are the easiest things to work on, there's good parts support, and if you can't find a part, you can fab one fairly easily, or make a part from a different vehicle fit.
> 
> AMC did a good job when it had the Jeep. Wish they still had it, as what Chrysler has done with it is a pathetic joke.


Mine is a 1969 Jeep CJ5, last year of the Kaiser Jeeps, I think (not sure without double checking). Love it! My grandfather bought it new, my Dad sold it to me recently. Just over 17000 original miles. Wouldn't be without my easy to work on, reliable, go just about anywhere Jeep!


----------

